# finishing a hog on peanuts



## RW kansas hogs (Nov 19, 2010)

anyboby ever finish a hog on peanuts? ive read on the internet that some foo foo hog producers do it and swear by it, i would like to use acorns but where i live half the people dont know where acorns come from. anybody know where to get peanuts in bulk?


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

We have. Well, it was a couple of tons of peanut butter we got. Fine tasting pigs. Acorns, hazelnuts, etc are all great too. We have hazelnuts and butter nuts here. I wish we had acorns. Someday.

Cheers

-Walter
Sugar Mountain Farm
Pastured Pigs, Sheep & Kids
in the mountains of Vermont
Read about our on-farm butcher shop project:
http://SugarMtnFarm.com/butchershop
http://SugarMtnFarm.com/csa


----------



## Dead Rabbit (Oct 30, 2010)

i dont know...but ive been told that the acorns will give the meat a bad flavor if finished on them??

any truth to that? cause we eat deer that are born and raised on acorns?? so it doesnt make sense to me.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Dead Rabbit said:


> i dont know...but ive been told that the acorns will give the meat a bad flavor if finished on them??
> 
> any truth to that? cause we eat deer that are born and raised on acorns?? so it doesnt make sense to me.


They love acorns here too but the majority of them are scarfed up in a couple of weeks. Maybe the amount of time on acorns makes a difference. On the other hand it could be an acclimated taste that we have learned to expect.


----------



## oneokie (Aug 14, 2009)

Pork from finishing on peanuts will never firm up. Will have a rubbery/jello consistency.


----------



## RW kansas hogs (Nov 19, 2010)

We thought about mixing peanuts in with the feed mix, Not totally finish them on peanuts. But i have read that people have fed peanuts to hogs the last week before its processed and it maid difference in the taste. something i would like to try none the less


----------



## Dieselrider (Jul 8, 2008)

Do your pigs taste bad without the peanuts, now?


----------



## RW kansas hogs (Nov 19, 2010)

No its just an idea we had, I figured if some foo foo hog producer can do it & win big fancy awards. Why can't I give it a try


----------



## HeritagePigs (Aug 11, 2009)

The most expensive ham in the world comes from pigs finished on acorns.


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

How about hickory nuts? We have tons of them on the ground as well as acorns. Come rake up all you want.


----------



## RW kansas hogs (Nov 19, 2010)

i would love to but your prolly to far from where i am, im in north west ks. but i am looking for a berkshire boar if anybody knows of any for sale


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

not too far we are in southern missouri. It would take days to pick up the little acorns though.


----------



## Critter Keeper (Nov 1, 2007)

HeritagePigs said:


> The most expensive ham in the world comes from pigs finished on acorns.


Brian,

How long does it take to finish one? We have one scheduled to be processed on December 14. I have also heard that finishing them on apples was good, but I have no experience with it.

Cindy


----------



## HeritagePigs (Aug 11, 2009)

At least a month.

Here is a link to the expensive ham:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/JamÃ³n_ibÃ©rico


----------



## Critter Keeper (Nov 1, 2007)

HeritagePigs said:


> At least a month.
> 
> Here is a link to the expensive ham:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/JamÃ³n_ibÃ©rico


Interesting! The area that we are working on fencing for the pigs has loads of large oak trees. I guess we decided on a good spot 

Thanks!

Cindy


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2010)

oneokie said:


> Pork from finishing on peanuts will never firm up. Will have a rubbery/jello consistency.


That's what I've heard, but I have no personal experience with it so I don't know if it's true.

Op, are the peanuts raw? I think raw peanuts are bad for pigs, IIRC.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Peanuts have to much oil in them, anything with a lot of oil will make sloppy fat. Tacos, cookies etc. The best ham and bacon I have ever had was fattened on acorns. We bought long lean very thin boars, cut them and put in the oaks for 2 months, fattened fast, the next month before butchering them we started ground oat and milk fermented slop. The bacon doesn't shrink as the fat is very solid....James


----------



## RW kansas hogs (Nov 19, 2010)

I would give my boars to nuts for some oak tree's


----------

